# jewel cichlids ate there eggs



## wowpickle (May 6, 2012)

so after i turned out the lights i watched my jewel cichlids start eating there eggs, as soon as i turned the light back on they stopped and fanned them for about two hours before i turned the light back off. at this point i watched them eat the rest of the eggs, anyone know what i could do for better luck next time?


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I don't know... The same thing happened to me the first time. The second time they let them hatch... 

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------

